# Spectacular Yosemite proposal



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)

What a location to propose marriage. Hard to believe it is a spontaneous photo and not staged

Michigan photographer captures stunning photo of mystery couple's proposal at Yosemite, enlists help of Internet to identify them


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 19, 2018)

Stunning.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


>


They've got style, no doubt about it.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2018)

She is not really in a position to say ....No


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What a location to propose marriage. Hard to believe it is a spontaneous photo and not staged
> 
> Michigan photographer captures stunning photo of mystery couple's proposal at Yosemite, enlists help of Internet to identify them




What the picture doesn't tell you is that 30 seconds after that photo was snapped, the lady actually turned the guy's proposal down and he shoved her off the cliff.


----------



## Votto (Oct 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> She is not really in a position to say ....No



Which is how you convinced her to say yes.

Correct?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 20, 2018)

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > She is not really in a position to say ....No
> ...


No....just got her drunk


----------



## petro (Oct 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


>


It will be all downhill from there.


----------

